# Anyone know Lucy



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Whos the lucy person that has started a personal war on DODO? anyone know who this *** is?

Robbie


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

And is she fit? Any soapy pictures?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

No idea who she is but she's an exper at making friends and influencing people I reckon


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

She's been to the "how to make friends & influence school" I would imagine.

Obviously has no idea whats she's talking about because when asked to post her findings and reasons for slagging of Dodo she logged of.

Anything she now posts isn't going to seem very credible.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe its an ex of Dom or PJ, you know a woman spurned :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Maybe its an ex of Dom or PJ, you know a woman spurned :lol:


Maybe your right who knows


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

So who IS Lucy then?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Who said Lucy was a girl !!!!!! ...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Who said Lucy was a girl !!!!!! ...


Well if its not then the dude needs help :lol:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Who said Lucy was a girl !!!!!! ...


[Austin powers]

She's a man, baby

[/Austin Powers]


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Valet Magic said:


> Well if its not then the dude needs help :lol:


OR guidance from Paul @ Wonderdetail on how to successfully tuck it between his/her legs :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Could Lucy (man or woman) be from a rival wax manufacturer?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

It's for Whizzer to tell you once it's been properly investigated but if it's who is currently suspected then "I'm disappointed" would be the year's biggest understatement


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

AndyC said:


> OR guidance from Paul @ Wonderdetail on how to successfully tuck it between his/her legs :lol:


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lets just say 'Lucy' can read this thread


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Lets just say 'Lucy' can read this thread


Holy Crap :devil:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I know who Lucy is. And yes, I am shocked and disappointed!

And for the tucking in comments - you've all done it. Stop denying it!


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

That is a big shock!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

The Lucy thing or the tucking in? I think its good that we are all able to openly admit it :lol:


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

Well the tucking in thing makes me great money at the local "venue" when the detailing side of things is quiet! ;o)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh dear boys, I am not a member of your club, and I don't feel left out :lol:

Anyways, it would be good to know who Lucy is, its an interesting one...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm 99% sure who it is, myself and Rich clicked last week when the LP thread was in full swing. Pretty stupid move from the person in question really!


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

I think im 99% certain too. It makes sense when you read back "Lucys" comments and I saw something on a profile this morning that was new.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmm the suspense.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I have an inkling to who i might be - very disappointed if it is who i think it is


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Think I've just fallen in.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well im a dumb ass and still aint got a clue


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

lol :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

TSE said:


> I think im 99% certain too. It makes sense when you read back "Lucys" comments and I saw something on a profile this morning that was new.


Lol - you mean that they'd been banned? I agree - relatively obvious.  And if you dig deeper, you'll see the connection, and it brings an awful lot of other things to light.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

hahaha So they cant see this thread any more then ay:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I had my suspicions when I first read it, then thought surely not.

Banned :doublesho sought of ties things up, must say it's dissapointing and quite a shock.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I was going to post something like "It'll be a Miracle if they find out" earlier - cant see why he did it, not as if most of his clients will even know about Dodo.

Time to remove the write up from the homepage?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

FFS, just say you think its Paul Dalton. People in this place love a witch hunt don't they?

If it is Paul - seeing as he now shows as 'Banned', I'm assuming you are refering to him - I just don't see what he had to gain from this? I appreciate a previous business relationship with him and Dom, I know nothing more than that. Paul is a talented guy, I just can't see that he would resort to ridiculous measures like this. If that is the case, shame on him.

Someone tell me I'm wrong? It could do with being out in the open so people can get over it and forget about it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> FFS, just say you think its Paul Dalton. People in this place love a witch hunt don't they?
> 
> If it is Paul - seeing as he now shows as 'Banned', I'm assuming you are refering to him - I just don't see what he had to gain from this? I appreciate a previous business relationship with him and Dom, I know nothing more than that. Paul is a talented guy, I just can't see that he would resort to ridiculous measures like this. If that is the case, shame on him.
> 
> Someone tell me I'm wrong? It could do with being out in the open so people can get over it and forget about it.


Agree 100%, too many times various stories fly about due to people not knowing the facts and making up what they dont know so i think it should be made public, he may think he is but its not as if he's anyone special.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> FFS, just say you think its Paul Dalton.


Sorry - I thought we all now knew it was?


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

So what caused all this? 

Why sign up with a new name and post things about dodo waxes.

I had no idea who it was until 5 mins ago.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:doublesho I await confirmation.

This seems very strange but without full investigation, people can assume all they want.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Frothey said:


> Sorry - I thought we all now knew it was?


That was a general FFS Frothey, not aimed at you mate. I'm just grateful Bill locked the other thread because frankly it was getting boring.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok ta


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Well dont be shy who the hell is it?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^Dude you really are dumber than me 

Ha Ha Ha every has gathered who the main suspect is in the investigation (apart from Robie) but we all await conformation from the investigating officer......... Wheres whizzer at ay? :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^Dude you really are dumber than me :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, so you have found out! Guys to get this out in the open and prevent any more rumours

PD was suspected as his comments echoed those he had penned earlier this year under his own name. It was't a huge surprise when Lucy and Miracle tripped the double account detetor thing - much like Paul - Shine On's and swissvax did a few days ago - legitamately I might add!

However we are only too aware that this isn't conclusive as a few other members had the same IP address including someone else in this section but only PD had the motorvation and only Lucy and Miracle actually tripped the detector. 

Next up and some more digging the email address Lucy used to create the account matched the same name of PD's girlfriend or ex girlfriend (not sure which) so we had the motorvation, the IP match and an email address match. And yes Paul has been banned. 

As you can appreciate we cannot take sides even for the likes of him and we will not have the **** taken out of DW. 

It goes without saying that we would appreciate your discretion on the main board


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Good call on pulling that thread that had been started. Fecking witch hunters all over the shop.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thankyou Detector Brazo


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Aye any more you guys notice let us know - as Frothy said anything said could be slanderous and it would be a shame to have yet another word blanked out


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't see why he posted it other than to start problems.

Then he posts lets keep it nice.:wall:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> Good call on pulling that thread that had been started. Fecking witch hunters all over the shop.


Moreso on a PD thread :wall:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> Good call on pulling that thread that had been started. Fecking witch hunters all over the shop.


some people just need to get a life!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

@ GMs post
cos hes pi$$ed off it took off so well with out his name put to it i would suspect, it makes me wonder why if your at hes level the best (knowen) detailer (i dont think hes the best all out detailer) and you waist your time slagging of waxes mainly aimed at the enthusiast market. any ways i thought he was working in foreign lands ?

it aint for me to slag him off but its not a very nice thing to do. and not to even have the balls to do it under yuor own name is a bit snakey IMO


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hand on my heart i dont even think he's the best detailer in UK, its the hype and type of cars that surrounds him that makes everyone think he's the best. I would quite easily say the likes of Matt @ OYM to name but one would easily match anything PD could do. I dont have anything against PD, we didnt get off to a very good start when he first joined DW but we got talking one day and all was sorted, so its pretty disappointing that he feels the need to do something as daft as this instead of concentrating on his own thing. He obviously doesnt have the confidence in his new products that he should if he feels the need to slate anything that may be competition to it.

Just my opinion of course and now its out in the open (in here at least) i dont really care about the whole issue now


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Would agree with Clark on his first line of post, marketed himself very well and done a lot to bring detailing into the public eye.

Dissapointed that he felt the need to be so unprofessional in his post and not have the balls to do it properly.

Doesn't appear very credible now.

He also didn't spare a thought for the member with the username

"Paul dalton's my hero" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

and unfortunately the paying public will never know.....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

My auntie works for the News of the world shall i put a article in there :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

no cos this is actually fact, not fiction!  :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Would agree with Clark on his first line of post, marketed himself very well and done a lot to bring detailing into the public eye.


Actually - I think you'll find that was Dom! He pretty much built PD's website too.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

You know what I meant.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clark said:


> no cos this is actually fact, not fiction!  :thumb:


So ill put in there that hes the best in the world :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

_Actually - I think you'll find that was Dom! He pretty much built PD's website too._

It could be amusing if he still has the ftp passwords....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I will refrain from posting on this thread about specific details until i have spoken directly with Dw chief


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

How random. PD is now listed as 'Professional Detailer' and not 'banned'.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

FYI PD is still barred from DW and will remain so for a while regardless of what it says under his title I doubt he will come back either way tbh.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I guessed that was the case. Didn't want to say anything in the public thread though


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Christ, i've certainly missed a big kerfuffal here. Suppose its for the better


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> How random. PD is now listed as 'Professional Detailer' and not 'banned'.


Not anymore


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

"On annual leave" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Coffee all over my desk!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------

